# Oblivion Error Code -5001



## FuturePerfect (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been bored lately and so decided to get back into Oblivion. When I went to install it I foud I couldn't, instead i get the start up with the play option. I clicked on play i got an error message:

The Oblivion Launcher could not find the Oblivion game executable. Please reinstall Oblivion.

I then clicked on uninstall so I could reinstall Oblivion. Here is the error messages I next got:

1st Error Message
Oblivion

>SetupDLL\Setup.DLL.cpp (390)
PAPP:Oblivion
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
PGUID: [what looks like an activication key, im not goona show it for safety ]
$11.0.0.28844
@Windos XP Service Pack 2 (2600) BT_OTHER 0.0

2nd Error Message
InstallShield Wizard

Setup has experienced an error.
Please do the following:
-Close and running programs
-Empty your tempoary folder
-Check your Internet connection (Internet-based Setups)

Then try to run setup again.

Error code: -5001

I tried those things, I do have a folder in My Documents named "Important" containing 3 document files for the purchase of 3 offical mods and the 3 official mod's setup files, I think my purchase has expired now so I don't want to delete them.

Please help me


----------



## FuturePerfect (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i just explored the Oblivion cd and ran the setup >.<


----------



## FuturePerfect (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn it's not goin to work, i need that >SetupDLL\Setup.DLL.cpp (390) file11!!!!!!


----------



## FuturePerfect (Jun 1, 2007)

Yey it's working, after trying one thing my setup now works. YIPEE!!!! sorry for my hassle...


----------



## MikeyG1416 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am having the same error after an unsucessful uninstall. Please tell me what you did to fix the problem.

Thanks.


----------



## kawasaki158 (Oct 24, 2007)

what did you do? my son and i are going nuts trying to fix this.


----------



## MikeyG1416 (Jun 6, 2007)

Its been a while, but I believe I found some information on another site that instructed me on how to delete all the files and registry entries from the bad install. The trick is finding all the Oblivion registry keys to delete. I googled back then and found where someone had listed them.

A word of caution: messing around with your registry is a little dangerous, so you should definitely backup the entire registry before making changes.


----------



## krollekop555 (Jul 4, 2008)

well did it work? im searching my *** off but i just really cant find it, i deleted everything that had something to do with oblivion, but officially its stil installed, so if i wanna uninstal i get that error code 5001 to, what did you do to fix it?


----------

